# Skill Assessment. How long does it take to get it done?



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi all, 

I'm wondering how long does it take to get a skill assessment done?

I need to submit my secondary education in order to waive the IELTS academic 7 each band. 

Would they check it and how long would I get the assessment done? 

Thanks for your help


----------



## PakHiker (Oct 2, 2015)

Hello,

You need to provide more information like ANZSCO code; then, we can help you. If your degree and experience is related to computers; then, you will need the skill assessment from ACS(Australian Computer Society). Nowadays, ACS assessment is pretty fast. People are getting their assessment within 2 weeks.

Regards


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi. The code is 272511. Thanks


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

I don't understand. How can you get the requirements for your English test waived? It does not really matter with the skills assessment. It is used when you are submitting EOI. In the case of ACS, it only took me 4 days to receive a positive response for my skills assessment.


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

jwoo2104 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm wondering how long does it take to get a skill assessment done?
> 
> ...


Hello Jwoo,
Mine took just 10 days due to their new fast track service.
My code was ANZSCO 233411: Electronics Engineer.
lane: Its really fast now. Paying additional 250 AUD is worth the money. It costed me 900 AUD total.


----------



## prasannakp84 (Oct 8, 2015)

In my case, it took just 3 working days to receive +ve Skills Assessment from ACS.


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi all. I can get the English IELTS requirement waived because I completed my degree in social work in Australia and my secondary education in the UK. However, I did very bad at GCSE so I worry if they check my secondary education from the UK. I don't know what to do lol.


----------



## Steiger (Sep 26, 2015)

jwoo2104 said:


> Hi all. I can get the English IELTS requirement waived because I completed my degree in social work in Australia and my secondary education in the UK. However, I did very bad at GCSE so I worry if they check my secondary education from the UK. I don't know what to do lol.


Could you please cite the source?


----------



## jwoo2104 (Oct 12, 2015)

Steiger said:


> Could you please cite the source?


All applicants will be required to demonstrate a minimum score of 7.0 or higher in EACH component (listening, reading, writing and speaking), in one sitting of the Academic IELTS (International English Language Testing System) test. This may be waived where applicants have met the educational requirements for English language.
The AASW may grant an exemption from the requirements where the applicant provides evidence that they have completed all secondary education which was taught and assessed in English; AND successfully completed (with a pass grade or higher) the equivalent of three years or more full-time tertiary study (at Bachelor Degree level or higher) which was taught and assessed in English in any of the following countries:
Australia;
Canada;
New Zealand;
Republic of Ireland;
South Africa,
United Kingdom
United States of America.


----------



## Sunnyb1987 (Nov 4, 2015)

Hi,
Can anyone tell me if I can claim the points using my experience ?

I have done B.E in electronics and communications, but my experience is all in computers. Till date my experience is 6 years.

Ielts already cleared with 7 bands all, need to apply for independent class, for which I need 5 points from experience.

Thanks.


----------



## Maggie-May24 (May 19, 2015)

Sunnyb1987 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone tell me if I can claim the points using my experience ?
> 
> I have done B.E in electronics and communications, but my experience is all in computers. Till date my experience is 6 years.
> ...


It would be better if you either start a new thread, or ask your question in a thread that is related to your question.


----------



## dreamsanj (Apr 28, 2015)

Hi Sunny

Your ACS filing is the first step. No one can say if you will loose 2 yrs, 4 yrs.. It all depends on the ACS.

I have seen ACS people removing 4 yrs to people without Computer science Background in BE.. So just hope for that. In case you get lucky and get only 2 yrs removed then Bhai you have won bonus card.

Well Get your documents for ACS done carefully. I got mine in just 3 days.. Yes its 3 days.. They removed 4 yrs for me .. I am BSc Electronics. I complied RPL documents as I am BSc and Fees was 550 aud..

Good luck


----------

